# Dispositivos Portáteis



## remember (9 Ago 2018 às 18:31)

Boa tarde, alguém têm ou conhece algum destes artigos?













Fiquei entusiasmado com as possibilidades que os mesmos proporcionam, conhecem mais alguns brinquedos destes que tenham app?


----------



## ClaudiaRM (9 Ago 2018 às 19:57)

remember disse:


> Boa tarde, alguém têm ou conhece algum destes artigos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O que são?


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Ago 2018 às 20:00)

São anemómetros de bolso que funcionam com o smartphone.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (9 Ago 2018 às 20:03)

SpiderVV disse:


> São anemómetros de bolso que funcionam com o smartphone.



Porreiro! Links, tens?


----------



## remember (9 Ago 2018 às 22:45)

Na verdade, são mais mini estações, se é que podem ser chamadas assim, daí a minha curiosidade em saber se existe mais alguma parecida!

https://vaavud.com/products/wind-meters/handheld/
http://weatherflow.com/weather-meter/

Medem, temperatura, direcção do vento, humidade, pressão etc. Não sei é a precisão das mesmas!


----------



## remember (10 Ago 2018 às 10:14)

Mais um interessante! 
Alguém que tenha algum deles, que possa falar sobre os mesmos?


----------

